# Tv Daewoo dta-21bra con pantalla magnetizada



## transistor2020 (May 28, 2014)

saludos me llego un daewoo tv con pantalla no da imagen abre toda la pantalla pero solo se ve como arcoiris a los lados ya cambie filtros del vertical malos, segun comentan eso es el vertical alguien ha cambiado el vertical, ya retoque soldaduras frias en el socket y todas las placas cambie 4 filtros cerca del vertical, en un foro llamado yoreparo dicen que hay que cambiar el ic vertical me extraña que sea el vertical. ya se reviso el yugo y no se ve que sea yugo. aca la foto


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2014)

Si abre la pantala , no sería el vertical , me parece que le tocaron la convergencia o le han movido el yugo.

Probaste de entrar por audio y video ?


----------



## transistor2020 (May 29, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si abre la pantala , no sería el vertical , me parece que le tocaron la convergencia o le han movido el yugo.
> 
> Probaste de entrar por audio y video ?



lamentablemente tuve que regresarlo no se consiguio vertical, en un foro llamado yoreparo un tecnico me dijo que es el vertical que ocasiona la falla el ic,  que a el le han traido varios con el mismo sintoma y al cambiar el vertical se repara, claro yo al igual que usted me sorprendo ya que abre la pantalla pero lo mas rapido es cambiar el vertical y descartarlo pero no se consigue aca en venezuela por nuestra situacion actual.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si abre la pantala , no sería el vertical , me parece que le tocaron la convergencia o le han movido el yugo.
> 
> Probaste de entrar por audio y video ?



esta mal puesto el yugo,hay que acercarlo mas al tubo


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 4, 2014)

ja ja ja 100% es daño del circuito de vertical, sucede que se daña pero abre la imagen demasiado y lo que ves son unas pocas lineas del barrido con un ancho exagerado, una forma facil de identificarlo es porque la pantalla alumbra de forma tenue y con ese arco iris, pero antes de cambiar el Ic cambia los filtros de la fuente dual del Ic, seguro estan hinchados, chauuu


----------



## transistor2020 (Jun 29, 2014)

se probo todos los condensadores con capachek se cambio uno hinchado pero sigue la falla, el yugo esta bien colocado en el cañon de imagenes no ha sido movido.


----------



## fdesergio (Jun 30, 2014)

cambiaste el integrado de vertical?? hacelo, chaooooo


----------



## karateca (Oct 16, 2014)

Un saludo y un agradecimiento muy especial a mi amigo FSDSERGIO, por su aporte. Efectivamente  100% comprobado, en el tv aparecía un arco iris y le cambie el CI Vertical YD 78040 por un LA 78040 que usan los Tv LG. Y por arte de magia, increiblemente, se normalizó la imagen. A la lógica se deduce que no es una falla vertical porque se ilumina toda la pantalla, pero gracias a fdsergio, dí con tremenda falla. Saludos para todos espero que sta experiencia ayude a otros amigos del foro.


----------



## Hectorzz23 (Ago 17, 2017)

Yo tengo la mista tv con la misma falla , encontre los condensadores c309, c301, c303 con la cubierta derretida se medi podia leer sus valores . Mi pregunta es como se puede controlar , mejor dicho reducir la temperatura del ic de vertical para que dure mas . Que es recomentadle hace? colocarle un ventilador? colocarle otra laminas disipadoras de calor ? o es cuestien de los voltajes que le llegan al ic? o que otra cosa?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 18, 2017)

Una vez me contaron que a un Samsung que le fallaba mucho el vertical, se le hacía una modificación al circuito con un diodo y además le ponían una "chimenea" para ayudar a disipar mas calor.
La modificación del diodo salió del departamento técnico, la chimenea en consenso de varios técnicos reunidos.
Dicha chimenea se realiza con tubo de cobre. Se chafa un extremo para que quede bien liso, se hace un taladro y se acopla al IC mediante el tormillo del disipador. El largo a gusto, a mi me hablaron de 2 ó 3 cms.

La idea del ventilador tambien valdría, quedaría quizás mas profesional y ayudaría a refrescar los condensadores.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2017)

En general aumentando la superficie de disipación se corrije


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 19, 2017)

Mas area en mm3 del disipador se traduce en menor temperatura del IC vertical y a su vez mayor vida util de este integrado.

Solo con reemplazar el sumidero de calor por uno mas grande mejora el problema.


----------

